# Tag Heuer Automatic Watch Winder...what do I need?



## mode360

I recently purchased the Tag Heuer Link Calibre 16 Automatic Chronograph watch (CJF211A.BA0594)and I would like to get a winder for it and I was wondering if I should get one that rotates clockwise, counterclockwise, or both. I'd really appreciate any help


----------



## StufflerMike

mode360 said:


> I recently purchased the Tag Heuer Link Calibre 16 Automatic Chronograph watch (CJF211A.BA0594)and I would like to get a winder for it and I was wondering if I should get one that rotates clockwise, counterclockwise, or both. I'd really appreciate any help


The best you can do is to check the Orbita Watch Database. However, the requirement would be: Clockwise and 800 turns per day.


----------



## mode360

stuffler said:


> The best you can do is to check the Orbita Watch Database. However, the requirement would be: Clockwise and 800 turns per day.


 Thanks for the help! And another question, how would you be able to set a winder to get 800 or let's say 650 turns? I mean I didn't purchase one yet but should there be a setting on there?


----------



## ondmtn

Here is the link to Orbita to check on the recommended settings for your watch: Orbita - DatabaseT

Your setting is CW (Clockwise) and 800 TPD (Turns Per Day).

You need to look for a winder that has adjustable TPD setting.

I just picked up a Wolf Designs Viceroy 2.7. It offered all of the features that I wanted. Supports all 3 directions (CW, CCW, Both) and TPD (300 to 1200) in increments of 50. I can use it with any Automatic that I may own now or in the future.

Here is their website: WolfDesigns - Products

I am new to this group and assume that some of the veterans will weigh in with some other quality winders that would support your watch's requirement.


----------



## StufflerMike

mode360 said:


> Thanks for the help! And another question, how would you be able to set a winder to get 800 or let's say 650 turns? I mean I didn't purchase one yet but should there be a setting on there?


It depends, the cheaper winders have no kind of setting, more expensive one's have. Google is your friend.


----------



## Fatz028

You don't need a winder. They are a waste of money. If you do get one don't buy a cheap one that spins both ways buy one that spins cw, ccw, and both.


----------



## rhyno46

Fatz028 said:


> You don't need a winder. They are a waste of money.


Many folks would say the same about our watch collections! I agree that no one "needs" a winder however some of us would rather have watches on winders than resetting the watch that we want to wear.


----------



## Fatz028

The more your watch sits on a winder the more the oils in your watch will be used up. Also there will be more wear and tear with the gears. I know setting your watch is a pain in the ass and trust me I know. A lot of my watches have many complications. If I have to do it over again I wouldn't spend the money on watch winders. I would buy a nice watch case or a watch box.


----------



## Xspect

Fatz028 said:


> The more your watch sits on a winder the more the oils in your watch will be used up. Also there will be more wear and tear with the gears. I know setting your watch is a pain in the ass and trust me I know. A lot of my watches have many complications. If I have to do it over again I wouldn't spend the money on watch winders. I would buy a nice watch case or a watch box.


I have watch winders. I put my lower end watches in there. Orients, seikos, Plojot, etc... I keep all others esp vintage in watch watch box.


----------



## Eeeb

Fatz028 said:


> The more your watch sits on a winder the more the oils in your watch will be used up. Also there will be more wear and tear with the gears. I know setting your watch is a pain in the ass and trust me I know. A lot of my watches have many complications. If I have to do it over again I wouldn't spend the money on watch winders. I would buy a nice watch case or a watch box.


Oils get 'dried up' (i.e. more viscous) or the migrate (thin out). However, synthetic oils resist the first quite nicely. The second can be ameliorated by using an anti-migration treatment before applying the oil. Neither is affected much by being or not being on a winder.

Most automatics do not need to be on a winder ... they don't care. But some automatics have complications that are a pain to set. These watches benefit from being on a winder.

The Calibre 16 is based on the Valjoux 7750 and has no really difficult to set complications but it is your life. If you hate setting the date, use a winder!


----------



## enricodepaoli

But Eeeb,

what harms the watch most ? having it runing on a winder always (wear and tear) , or leaving it stop for periods and going thru the setting process with the crown ( wear and tear of the crown assembly) ??

Aside from personal comfort, do watches benefit from the winders ?

Thanks!


----------



## Biased&Critical

I have watches that have basically never run down to stopping in years, and have never had a problem. I either wear them, or they live in the winder. 7s36. 2824, etc. I have a Seiko Monster I pretty much never wear (7s26) because I hate the colours, and an Octo dress watch I pretty much never wear (2846) because it's a bit small. Aside from maybe 2 or 3 novelty wrist appearances each, they have both been on a winder for more than 2 years, and they are both as accurate as they ever were. Neither of those movements are constructed in any overly discerning manner, so movements of higher quality should only do better. The way I see it, they are machines, and they want to run, not sit idle. 

Maybe if I had something really vintage and special I'd leave it be, but modern movements shouldn't be affected in any negative way by living on a winder and always running. 

If the eternal battle of "Wear it to death on a winder? Or let it sit and coagulate?" keeps you up at night, then I suggest a nice G-Shock and 4 fingers of Rye.


----------

